# why did the P die??



## Sparkley4Sho (Apr 5, 2003)

This was awhile ago but its been bugging me..

We had a few reds in a 90gal tank... we feed them, then left 4 a day, my brother had put a blanket over the tank to they wouldnt freeze, the next day when we came back, the biggest one was dead, but all other Ps were in perfect condition. 
Marco inspected the dead fish, there were no bites on it, the fish was perfect. but dead. and the temp of the tank was right where it was suppose to be...
he cut off the head and boiled it, then kept the jaws, he cut the fish open to see if there were eggs, it was suppose to be female, but it wasnt.

How did the lil P die?








did it suffercate?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

most likely it was new and the stress of moving killed it


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Maybe he was just sleeping. And marco cut the head off.








J/K It could have been alot of things.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Have you and Marco found a conclusion to what happened??? Let us know!! Plus whats Marco doing with the jaws of the late P?? Tell him he can use it in the front of a bow & arrow, or use it as a weapon to protect his little sister.


----------



## Sparkley4Sho (Apr 5, 2003)

We didnt come 2 a conclusion on why the fish died.... but with the jaws, he just put them into a bowl somewhere.


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

I don't understand the whole blanket thing








Can you please elaborate on that


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

a blanket can help to insulate your tank in a power cut - so your fish don't get as cold, or as cold as fast.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

AHH.. nice one Innes. I usually go along with the handy styraphom/bubble wrap taped around the tank with battery operated pumps. Both good ideas!!!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

maybe the blanket made it hard for it to breathe? but the tank temp said it was normal?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

damnit!!! hold up I gotta sign into my name

~Christina


----------



## Sparkley4Sho (Apr 5, 2003)

like I was saying... Maybe because the blanket was on top of the tank, it made the tank 2 hott, killed the fish, then it returned to the reg temp. the next day.... but why did only 1 fish die and not the rest?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Like we've said.. stress probably played a big factor. More on that 1 fish...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

marco said:


> damnit!!! hold up I gotta sign into my name
> 
> ~Christina










you had red skullz for a moment there Christina


----------

